# Full size Industrial Revolution engine videos



## David Morrow (Mar 11, 2014)

Youtube has a wealth of documentary videos. One series that I watched years ago on TV was "Industrial Revelations". I've been watching them again on Youtube. Episode 10 is particularly interesting as the host spends a lot of time with huge Victorian era engines - some of which appear to be the inspirations for many miniature models. It's a 10 episode series so search around for the others as they are all quite interesting and the host is a real character.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbVTE82P8N4[/ame]


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 11, 2014)

awesome! dont know what else to say....


----------



## Sshire (Mar 12, 2014)

David,
Thanks for posting that. I watched a bit of episode 1 and added it to my YouTube subscriptions. Excellent and fascinating!!


----------



## Hopper (Mar 12, 2014)

I was born a hundred or more years too late. What a job running and maintaining those old pump engines! (And I read in one old 19C book how the "working men" come in to scrape the bearings of a big mill engine brought their buckets of beer with them to give them sustenance through the day!)

Not just machinery, but objects of beauty to be sure. I'm afraid even the modern Falkirk Wheel at the end looks drab in its grey concrete and steel compared with the old pumping engines.
It's a shame we have lost that sense of aesthetic with our functional modern machinery and buildings.
Which I guess is why you will see more models of Victorian-era engines than modern electric-motor driven pumps etc.


Thanks for posting!


----------



## vederstein (Mar 13, 2014)

Early this fall, my wife and I are going to vacation in England.  (It'll be a self drive tour).  One of the stops we plan on doing is the Kew Bridge Steam Museum.

I'll get to see those massive beam engines in person.  About every six weeks they steam up those giant beauties.  I need to schedule the trip with that in mind.

...Ved.


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 14, 2014)

David,
Your link sure has eaten up a lot of my model building time.
Thanks.  I am enjoying following the link on back.
Gail in NM


----------



## kvom (Mar 14, 2014)

I lost some shop time too, binge-watching all 10 episodes.  The thing that was most interesting and not known to me was the fact that vast canal building made it all possible.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Mar 14, 2014)

Ved,

If you fancy some (ok, a lot of) places to visit then pm me. Or if you fancy a meet up at any of them?

Dave
(Cambridgeshire)


Sent from my iPod touch using Model Engines


----------



## Sshire (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for posting that. I've watched 1-5 so far. More tonight. Absolutely fascinating. I've learned that there is a second series but it hasn't appeared on YouTube.


----------



## texta (Mar 15, 2014)

love the sound of those old bolinder's i would  like to know if anyone has seen any scaled down plans of those bolinder engines .
i can remember the old coal barges ( a lot of them had gypsys living on them then ) back when i was a kid in the UK .
dad and i spent quite a lot of time in our little boat on the river nene and a few others , opened and closed a lot of locks when i was a kid 
johno


----------



## hammer2100 (Mar 15, 2014)

David great link; do you know where you could get blue prints. I can't deside to do one of those in 1/3 or 1/4 scale. It would also be hard to take to Cabin fever but everyone would love it.


----------

